# I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook up



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have been hunting the same areas now for too long. I would like to try some different areas. If anyone has some land to hunt i have the decoy spread for it. I have about 500 goose decoys so we can cover about any size area. Lets get together and have some fun. I live in the ogden area but we travel anywhere for a good hunt.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

Hoopermat, what brand of decoys are they? Are they shells or FB's? Do you pro-staff for any companies? If so I may have some great areas for you......if not, I am sorry you are out of luck. If you are not on any pro staff, you are obviously not a real hunter.

HA HA

Just kidding. I hope some people will get with you for some hunts. I mostly hunt water, very rarely in the fields.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

My decoys are big foots, hard core, dakota and some others brands 2/3 are full bodies and about 100 shells 200 silio's we usally hunt about 2 dz per guy
No pro staff here just me and some good guys that love this sport and want to have a good time and meet new hunters.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

more importantly, do you have a black hoodie?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

And do you have two or three lanyards full of bands off of park shot geese :shock:

Joe you just had to start this didn't ya :lol:

Hoopermatt good luck to ya. Sounds like you have a great spread and like someone could have a great shoot over it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

Sorry to hijack this thread but, Joel I gotta tell ya. I laugh every **** time I read your signature! :lol: I love what you've done with the last one, never saw it before. :mrgreen:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*



fixed blade said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but, Joel I gotta tell ya. I laugh every **** time I read your signature! :lol: I love what you've done with the last one, never saw it before. :mrgreen:


 :O||: :O||:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

What I like about dustin is that he's a good sport,,,, sometimes. 8)


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

Why is it that when someone post a thread people feel the need to make stupid comments about it. I just wanted to offer something to someone that might not have access to. Normally people on message boards are here to get information or to meet new people with similar interests. You people waste the service that this board was created to provide.
So if a thread has no interest to you please keep your stupid comments to yourself.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

hey, I'm right there with ya! I have two dozen hot buy mallard floaters and I too have been getting sick of the same areas! I live in sandy but I'm willing to drive anywhere for a good duck shoot! let me know!!! lighten up, just playin around, I blame joel draxler, I hear pro staff and I have to throw a "black hoodie" comment in there  . I hope ya get some private messages and a hunt or two lined up.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*










Man if you liked those comments you are gonna love this spoof, hope everyone enjoys it, or not. :lol:

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/1238103 ... ro-staffer


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

that video was great mojo!!! "I've put all my pro staff information at the bottom of my signature and it looks really cool" haha


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*



utahgolf said:


> that video was great mojo!!! "I've put all my pro staff information at the bottom of my signature and it looks really cool" haha


!I can't credit for it, one of my southern brethren sent it to me. It is pretty funny as I know a few "hunters" who fit that video to a T.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

I don't have any land but if you want to run the marsh I would go with you. My brothers all live in West Jordan and Herriman, They don't make it up here very much. I am in Hooper. Let me Know.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

Funny stuff Mojo!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

Mojo now that is funny. I am sure some people will not think so.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

I think this thread has been Hijacked. So my only real question is: When's the Christmas Party ? :O•-: Good luck Hoopermat.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

well i thoght i would try. I guess this forum is just a waste of time. If any one is really interested PM me


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

It's the Internet... Of course it's about 98% waste of time. I would have took you up on your offer about 5 yrs ago. Have the land but didn't have the decoys back then. Good luck to you...


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*



Hoopermat said:


> well i thoght i would try. I guess this forum is just a waste of time. If any one is really interested PM me


You have to remember it has been a really long off season and guys are just going nuts waiting for the season to get here. Most posts have had a bit of ribbing in them but also most have wished you luck in this adventure of yours. Don't take it personal man this is just the interweb for ya.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

Dude you shouldn't take life so serious, afterall, the only way out of life is death! :shock:

Seriously, Darin and HH are right, most folks on here would take you up on your offer in a second if they had the private property to hunt on. The one that do guard thier fields like their lives depend on it. :mrgreen:

I don't mess with field hunting much out here in Utah, too much of a pain in the a** getting premission unless you are tied in.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

LOL. That video is hilarious. I love the part about if it doesn't work out he'll steal call designs and start his own company. Hilarious!


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

How does one become a pro staffer?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*



duckkiller29 said:


> How does one become a pro staffer?


Rule #1- Make sure your black hoodie has the company logo on the sleeve so it doesn't get hidden by all the bands on your lanyard.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*



duckkiller29 said:


> How does one become a pro staffer?


Some companies accept applications. About 6 years or so ago Avery started doing a "youth field staff". They put up a thread on their messsage boards to apply so I applied and was selected. It definitely isn't all its amped to be, at least in my experience. More criticism than positive came from it. All I dealt with were a bunch of power hungry egotistical guys. Lists of brands/equipment that you can/can't use in pictures, constant criticism for poor quality posts on their message boards, mass impersonal emails showing displeasure, etc. I had a quota of how many posts I had to post on their forum, yadda yadda yadda.The only product they sent me was a fleece pullover 2 sizes too small, and it wasn't even black! :shock: It really changed my outlook on Avery. They make some dang good looking and reliable products but the staff that I had any interaction with were jerks.
Having said that, I know some guys on here that work closely with Avery and are good guys. Due to them, I'll still buy a thing here or there from Avery. If it wasn't for them I would go out of my way to not buy their products.
That was just my experience. When I turned 18 (that is the age limit for the youth staff) they sent me an email saying I had been "terminated" from their pro-staff and that was it. Pretty lame experience if you ask me!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

What does Pro-staff mean anyway...?


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

You know it means they are all pros and better then us non pro guys. :shock:


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

it seems that to many folks get it confused with the word Professional. far from that! come on guys lets stay on topic and stop bashing the Promotional guys. the promotional-staff guys are small walking billboards for the companies they represent.

how many more days till the opener??? It just cant get here soon enough!!! and who the hell ordered this hot weather!!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: I have the decoys you have a place to put them lets hook*

Yeah, lets all get along, get in a big circle and smack each other on the asses! Who's with me???


----------

